# Folsom-Sacramento Weekly Group Ride



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi Fellow RBR's,

Every Saturday morning, a group of us meet in Folsom to do many of the great road rides in our area. We are not a club and our group consists of riders of all areas. There are several RBR'ers that have joined us and all can attest that we have a great riding group.

This week, I would like to offer up one of our classics...the ride to Disco Park or, AKA, riding to Old Sacramento. This ride is almost entirely on the American River Bike trail and is a great ride if you would like to build up your distance and speed. Also, for the people who are short on time, it allows people to go with the group to some of the more common turnaround areas on the way (Goethe Park, Howe Avenue, etc). The total distance is approximately 55 miles and my wife and I did this ride yesterday in about three hours, 5 minutes. 

Finally, I would like to encourage people that would like to ride with a slower pace group to attend as well. This is a great place to get your cycling legs going, and we have plenty of encouragement and drinks/food for those that make it to the half way mark. It is really exciting to see some of the new cyclists in the group improving and I can share that I was in those same shoes last year. Finally, as an added incentive, my wife brings out a great spread of fresh fruit, bagels, and drinks and it is very much appreciated by all.

One more note...For those of you interested, we are going to organize some type of informal 50M, 100K, and 100M ride in the upcoming months. More to come! 

Please join us and invite a friend! I look forward to seeing everyone on Saturday! 

Please rsvp if you are attending.

Here are the Ride Details:

Date: July 31st

Bike Route: Folsom streets to the American River Bike Trail, to Discovery Park, and then returning back the same way.

Fast Paced Ride Leader: Steve Ward

Slower Paced Ride Leader: TBD

Meeting Location: Safeway Shopping Center Parking Lot at the corner of Prairie City and Iron Point Road, Folsom

Route Distance: Approximately 55 Miles 

Route Pace: Moderate Pace: TBD by group leader. Fast Pace: 19-20mph. There will also be pacelines for those of you interested.

Starting Time: 7:00am, Riders will leave at 7:15am sharp

Questions: Quinn [email protected] 730-2003


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Pacelines on the American River Bike trail are TOTALLY LAME.

But then again, if your "fast pace" is 20mph, then you're not really pacelining, a la the "Saturday Morning Folsom Ride" (100 or so riders), now are you?


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

Jed Peters said:


> Pacelines on the American River Bike trail are TOTALLY LAME.
> 
> But then again, if your "fast pace" is 20mph, then you're not really pacelining, a la the "Saturday Morning Folsom Ride" (100 or so riders), now are you?


Wow, you're cool!!! Can I ride with you? Please?
ROFLMAO!


----------



## folsom_rider (Mar 14, 2003)

*Thanks Stealth ))*

Stealth has rode with our group, and can attest, we are not all a bunch of slowpokes....Our group rides are set up for all levels and when we ride the bike trails, we try to keep the speed at a safe level. 

Stealth, we are going to start preparing for the hills again, so join us when you can.

Jed, we have some fast guys that you may like to ride with. Our faster group averages around 24-25 on the road. There are a few guys that can keep the speed a bit faster, but a 24 average on the flats is pretty fast.

Cheers,
Folsom


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

folsom_rider said:


> Stealth has rode with our group, and can attest, we are not all a bunch of slowpokes....Our group rides are set up for all levels and when we ride the bike trails, we try to keep the speed at a safe level.
> 
> Stealth, we are going to start preparing for the hills again, so join us when you can.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying I'm fast at all. I'm just commenting on the fact that pulling a paceline on a group ride out on the ARB Trail is totally lame. Not cool at all. Way more dangerous than out on a million other rural roads right out of where you guys start your ride.


----------



## NYCyclist (Mar 22, 2002)

*thanks so much for the advice.....*

My limited experience with the Folsom_Rider's group is that they do just that.. take it easy on the trail, break apart according to ability on the roads. As a group, they are very conscientious of and courteous to other users of the trail. In addition, they welcome and accommodate riders of all abilities. Your unsolicited input was not needed. 

You really should take up the offer and come for a spin with us. Personally, I would love to draft off that fro of yours (only on the roads, of course), providing you don't load up on the soul glow before hand... might be a bit difficult to clean off the lenses!




Jed Peters said:


> I'm not saying I'm fast at all. I'm just commenting on the fact that pulling a paceline on a group ride out on the ARB Trail is totally lame. Not cool at all. Way more dangerous than out on a million other rural roads right out of where you guys start your ride.


----------

